# Ballistic Tip Stuck In Die



## shwagy357 (Aug 10, 2006)

I managed to get a ballistic tip stuck in a reloading die. The bullet is not stuck just the polymer tip. Has anyone had a similar experience? If so, how did you get it out and what did you do to avoid future occurrences?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry man no one is biting!

I've never even heard of that happening. I'd either call the company or bring it back to the store. Call the company first, if they can't help you, then bring it back and get a different one.

Your guide on top must be messed up somehow. If you can pull your die apart, just take a look at it, you might be able to pull it out with a tweezers.

xdeano


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I had a chuck of a BT come off and get stuck. What I did was take my die apart and then when putting it back together I seated my die deeper and the seating plug not as deep. If you are having the problem I had your seater is down to a point where it catches the bullet before it goes into the neck part of the die body.

Scientists have estimated that the energy given off during the Big Bang is roughly equal to 1CNRhK (Chuck Norris Roundhouse Kick)


----------

